# Mineral rock for shrimp?



## Gizmo

I saw this on a random website I clicked on that was in the banner on the forum. Here it is:

Mineral Rock | The Shrimp Lab

Is this worth it? $1 shipping and $13 for a 50g mineral rock, but I've never even heard of these things, let alone know if they're worth anything. Anybody have any thoughts or use them?


----------



## phys

i've never heard of them either but looks like something you'd see to put over your eraser on your pencil.. may do absolutely nothing....


----------



## James0816

Very good stuff to use.

FWIW ... The Shrimp Lab is a highly respected group. Definately recommend them to others.


----------



## phys

do you know what it does and how? what does it contain?


----------



## James0816

It's a mineralized rock that will slowly dissolve in the water column releasing the minerals. They are also high in calcium which is great for inverts.


----------



## phys

how much does it affect the KH/GH levels in the tank?


----------



## Gizmo

Just bought 100g (I've got a LOT of shrimp). I'll let you guys know how the stuff turns out.


----------



## James0816

[email protected] said:


> Just bought 100g (I've got a LOT of shrimp). I'll let you guys know how the stuff turns out.


You'll love it. Or should I say....your shrimp will love it! One minor piece of advice though...get a soft bristled toothbrush and use it to gently rub off any deposits and such that accumilate.


----------

